# Hunting bowler too tight



## irish_only (6 September 2010)

Please - Has anyone any ideas how I could stretch it, not by much, but it is just a tad too tight.


----------



## dad_io (7 September 2010)

Here are a selection off Ebay- I lightly mist my bowler with water first and its easier to buy one so you can store your hat with the stretcher set to the same size as your head 

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=hat+stretcher&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## irish_only (7 September 2010)

dad-io you are an angel! Very many thanks x x x x


----------



## Simsar (7 September 2010)

Blimey ebay is magic isn't it!  The hat stretcher is a fab idea I have one for my hat.  If using for the first time just hold hat over kettle/pan of steaming not boiling water (boil then take of heat) for a few minutes NOT TO CLOSE and then put stretcher in and put in airing cupboard till you need again, same procedure everytime you use.


----------



## irish_only (7 September 2010)

I don't really want to get another as this is a very old Herbert Johnson but DOES IT give me red rings round my bonce!! I suppose if I had put my thinking hat on (and not my bowler lol) it makes sense that there will be a hat stretcher somewhere ..........

Simsar - Which type of stretcher have you got? 
Oh and re ebay, we once had a mad couple of hours thinking of obscure things and then searching on ebay. Ebay won!


----------



## Simsar (7 September 2010)

So ebay tonight it is then.  I have a Patey hat I bought it with my nans money that she left me, well I bought a whole new kit but won't go into that, oh I bought a horse with the money too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But the stretcher was a present from Simon's mum, oh went of on one then, sorry. xx


----------

